# ماهو الفرق بين التوتر والتيار



## عبد الله 140 (20 مايو 2009)

لماذا الملف يقدم التوتر ويأخر التيار 
والمكثف يقدم التيار ويأخر التوتر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 مايو 2009)

أخى
المسألة متكررة فى حياتنا باسماء متنوعة، كلما زادت القوة المؤثرة على شيء ما زادت السرعة أو الكمية التى تمر
فمثلا كلما زاد ضغط على السائل زاد معدل الجريان
كلما زادت القوة المحركة زادت سرعة الجسم أو كمية الأجسام المتحركة وهكذا
كلما زاد القودة الدافعة الكهربية زادت كمية الإلكترونات المارة
القوة الدافعة الكهربية تسمى فولت و البعض يسميها توتر وهى تسمية - معذرة - لا توحى بالمعنى ولكنها ترجمه حرفية لكلمة Tension والتى تعنى "جهد" أيضا
المكثف أشبه بالحوض والتيار أشبه بالماء و الفولت (التوتر) أشبه بارتفاع الماء فى الحوض
هل تستطيع خلق ارتفاع مائى دون أن تدفع التيار أولا؟؟ لهذا يجب أن يمر التيار أولا ثم حسب كمية مروره و سعة الخزان يظهر ارتفاع مائى أو ضغط أو فولت
بالنسبة للملف أشبه بالكتلة، هل تستطيع وضع حركة دون قوة دافعة؟ لابد من وضع القوة الدافعة أولا و تتغلب على القصور الذاتى و تبدأ الكتلة فى الحركة بالتدريج رغم استمرار فرض القوة وثباتها و تزداد السرعة حتى تصل لإتزان


----------



## مهندسة الكهرباء (1 يوليو 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> المسألة متكررة فى حياتنا باسماء متنوعة، كلما زادت القوة المؤثرة على شيء ما زادت السرعة أو الكمية التى تمر
> فمثلا كلما زاد ضغط على السائل زاد معدل الجريان
> كلما زادت القوة المحركة زادت سرعة الجسم أو كمية الأجسام المتحركة وهكذا
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك على الشرح


----------



## dercncplaner (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ستجد الإجابة أيضاً في المعادلات الرّياضيّة لهذه القطع في صيغة الأعداد المعقّدة، حيث لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها هنا

فبالنسبة للملف:
Z~=R_L+jwL
Y=1/Z

والمكثف
Y~=1/R_C + JwC
Z=1/Y

بعد تحويل المعادلات إلى صيغة
Z~=|Z| * EXP(j*phi)

وباعتبار أن فرق الجهد حقيقي وليس معقّد، أي أن زاويته صفر، وبعد أن تحسب المعادلة

i~=1/Z~ * u

i~= 1/|Z| * EXP(-j*phi) * u

فإذا حسبت هذا لكل من المكثّف واللفيفة فستجد أن في كل حال ستكون الزاوية 
phi
مختلفة الإشارة

أرجو ألّا أكون قد أخطأت في شيء

والسلام عليكم


----------

